# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Nos atacan!!!!

## F. Lázaro

Tremenda la invasión que hay ahora mismo  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Estos han hecho un complot para saturarnos el foro o alguna intención similar... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Coged el fusil para ir eliminando a estos bichos!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Se ve que han cambiado el horario, antes era por la mañana temprano yhabia que despachar unos pocos, muy a gusto por cierto :Big Grin: 
El fumigador esta listo y pronto para actuar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Lo de hoy ha sido impresionante.
A veces he contado 28 juntos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy el bolsón de basura va a acabar lleno  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , vaya trabajito hoy para nuestros moderadores pasando la escoba  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , gracias a ellos por mantener a estos a raya  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece ser que ultimamente están muy activos, están bombardeando otros foros también. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Se ve que esto va por rachas, hemos tenido una temporada tranquila pero ahora parece que se multiplican :Frown:

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente nos atacan!!!!

Esta tarde madre de Dios todo lo que ha aparecido con la viagra and family... Como tengaís que estar así todo el día no dareís a basto moderadores. Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Si, hoy llevan todo el dia; por suerte las pistoleras estan engrasadas y el revolver sale rapido :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué raro que hayan 14 dándose de alta a la vez! Huele a cuerno quemado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Qué raro que hayan 14 dándose de alta a la vez! Huele a cuerno quemado.


Sí  :Embarrassment: , demasiada casualidad..., tiene pinta de ataque premeditado con alevosía y ensañamiento... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> ¡Qué raro que hayan 14 dándose de alta a la vez! Huele a cuerno quemado.





> Sí , demasiada casualidad..., tiene pinta de ataque premeditado con alevosía y ensañamiento...


 Si hubiera un ataque premeditado, no se hace así, ya lo sabeis. Se van abriendo cuentas troll poco a poco durante unos días, y el día D a la hora H, se juega un poco con los foreros activos, se lanza el ataque y se revienta el servidor.

Embalses.net, como otros muchos foros, con tres o cuatro personas, dura un suspiro.

 Yo no he participado en ninguna cosa así, es una faena el trabajazo que lleva después para los pobres administradores, pero lo he visto, y es tremendo.

----------


## Luján

> Si hubiera un ataque premeditado, no se hace así, ya lo sabeis. Se van abriendo cuentas troll poco a poco durante unos días, y el día D a la hora H, se juega un poco con los foreros activos, se lanza el ataque y se revienta el servidor.
> 
> Embalses.net, como otros muchos foros, con tres o cuatro personas, dura un suspiro.
> 
>  Yo no he participado en ninguna cosa así, es una faena el trabajazo que lleva después para los pobres administradores, pero lo he visto, y es tremendo.


No mezclemos churras con merinas.

Todos estos registrandose juntos está claro que no es normal en cuanto a gente, pero tampoco es tanto problema en cuanto al spam.

De esos 14 registrándose, quizás sólo puedan pasar la seguridad la mitad. Y de esos sólo podrán poner mensajes en la cola de moderación dos o tres.

Lo que tú comentas Jasg es un tipo de ataque totalmente diferente.

Hay que diferenciar entre spammers (robots o personas) y trolls. Los primeros son poco peligrosos, porque los filtros spam son efectivos y de todos los posibles no pasan ni el 10%.

Los trolls son más peligrosos porque son personas, por lo que la seguridad anti-robots no sirve, y pueden escribir mensajes que pasen el filtro, ya que serán mensajes "normales". A los pocos mensajes escritos será cuando empiecen con su ataque a base de falacias, insultos etc.

Otro tipo de ataque, del que no creo que seamos blanco es el llamado DDoS, ataque de denegación de servicio. Un ejemplo reciente de este tipo de ataque fue el que sufrieron los sitios web del Ministerio de Cultura, la SGAE y otra sociedad de gestión. Se basa en que los atacantes, mediante sus porpios equipos y otros capturados mediante troyanos realizan un ingente número de solicitudes de conexión a un servidor. Al no poder contestar a todas estas solicitudes, el servidor se bloquea y el sitio web deja de estar operativo.

Digo que es un tipo de ataque del que no creo que seamos blanco porque no somos un sitio web que tenga enemigos.

----------


## jasg555

> No mezclemos churras con merinas.
> 
> Todos estos registrandose juntos está claro que no es normal en cuanto a gente, pero tampoco es tanto problema en cuanto al spam.
> 
> De esos 14 registrándose, quizás sólo puedan pasar la seguridad la mitad. Y de esos sólo podrán poner mensajes en la cola de moderación dos o tres.
> 
> Lo que tú comentas Jasg es un tipo de ataque totalmente diferente.
> 
> Hay que diferenciar entre spammers (robots o personas) y trolls. Los primeros son poco peligrosos, porque los filtros spam son efectivos y de todos los posibles no pasan ni el 10%.
> ...


 Bueno, pues eso es lo que yo decía, que los registros que estamos teniendo de robots no son un ataque.

 Lo de los trolls tampoco es un ataque, es algún tonto, que a los 3 mensajes está baneado, sean uno o cuatro.

Lo del DDoS es a lo que me refería como más peligroso.

El ataque al ministerio de cultura y a la Sgae lo realizaron desde 4chan y no les salió bien del todo, porque muchos se adelantaron a la orden de salida. Aún así las tumbaron.  En esa acción no tomaron parte grupos españoles. Ese ataque fué en respuesta a la propuesta oficial de atacar  y por el mismo medio las webs de descarga de archivos compartidos. Algo así como "aviso, si vosotros lo haceis, sereis los primeros en caer". Ocurrió después de una declaración de Sinde.

No importa que tengas enemigos, todas las semanas hay foros de peso, que simplemente por entretenerse, tumban algún otro foro por que sí. A la semana se pueden ver 4 ó 5 casos distintos. Durante el mundial, ví como se tiraron cantidad de foros chilenos, mexicanos, etc... 

A mí no me gusta, y no participo en esas cosas. Con el trabajo que cuesta, (y en mi caso dinero) mantener un foro activo, como para tumbarlo. Pero hay gente pa tó.

Hace 3 años, en un foro de pesca en el que participo, le cogieron el gusto unos de FC, y lo tumbaron mes tras mes, hasta que hubo que dejarlo suspendido durante un año. Luego se abrió de nuevo, y ya parece que se han aburrido de tumbarlo.

Eso sí, si se es enemigo, la pelea es contínua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Otro tipo de ataque, del que no creo que seamos blanco es el llamado DDoS, ataque de denegación de servicio. Un ejemplo reciente de este tipo de ataque fue el que sufrieron los sitios web del Ministerio de Cultura, la SGAE y otra sociedad de gestión. Se basa en que los atacantes, mediante sus porpios equipos y otros capturados mediante troyanos realizan un ingente número de solicitudes de conexión a un servidor. Al no poder contestar a todas estas solicitudes, el servidor se bloquea y el sitio web deja de estar operativo.
> 
> *Digo que es un tipo de ataque del que no creo que seamos blanco porque no somos un sitio web que tenga enemigos.*


No te extrañe tampoco que algún día podamos sufrir algún DDoS de esos  :Embarrassment: 

Hay gente que se dedica única y exclusivamente tocar los ...  :Mad:  y les da lo mismo a quien sean...

----------


## perdiguera

A esta hora de la mañana estoy sólo, rodeado de robots.
Alguno ha conseguido pasar todos los filtros.

----------


## perdiguera

Alguien lo solucionó rápidamente.
Ante esta pequeña avalancha, que según algunos no es un ataque, me parece que podría ser útil, aparte de filtros y otras mandangas, que aquel que se diese de alta como miembro debería, en un plazo de 24/48/72 horas, escribir un mensaje y que pasase la cola de la moderación y entonces estaríamos seguros de quien es.
Ya sé que así no tendríamos tantos miembros, pero produce una cierta tristeza ver que miembros, lo que se dice miembros, no llegamos a unos 1.500 de verdad
No sé, doctores tiene la Iglesia y moderadores y administradores el foro.
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

1500 registrados.
Pero sólo 72 con más de 50 mensajes.
40 con más de 100
14 con más de 500
10 con más de 1000
2 con más de 2000

Es lo normal. Mucha gente se registra y lee o sólo está interesada en un detrminado embalse o tema.

Lo importante son las entradas.

----------


## suer

Tendré que escribir algo más, a ver si pronto llego a los 50. Con éste creo que ya llego a los 48.

----------


## perdiguera

> 1500 registrados.
> Pero sólo 72 con más de 50 mensajes.
> 40 con más de 100
> 14 con más de 500
> 10 con más de 1000
> 2 con más de 2000
> 
> Es lo normal. Mucha gente se registra y lee o sólo está interesada en un detrminado embalse o tema.
> 
> Lo importante son las entradas.


Ahora mismo dice el panel:

Temas: 2.558, Mensajes: 35.619, Usuarios: 21.407, Miembros Activos: 5.288 
Por lo tanto registrados hay 21.407 y yo me refería a que hay unos 1.500 que han escrito una vez al menos.
No sé, ni me importa, de dónde salen los 5.288 activos; tampoco sé qué es ser activo ni me importa.
Lo que vengo a expresar es que esas cifras que salen en el panel principal son muy bonitas pero no dicen nada en relación con la verdadera actividad del foro.
Sin embargo las que pones tú sí que son reveladoras de cómo es el elenco de miembros.
Y más teniendo en cuenta que para leer no hace falta inscribirse.
Acabo de encontrar un mensaje mío del 05/07/2010 en el que se dice que en aquel día ya había 40 personas con más de 100 mensajes y no ha aumentado el número en más de 3 meses; los de más de 50 eran 60 en esa época y ahora son 72, doce más. Eso sí que es un índice de evolución.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

ciertamente como dices Perdiguera esos datos si muestran una evolución en el foro. Lo que está claro es que tenemos un nucleo de foreros que escribe y va aumentando datos, y otros que lo hacen muy pero que muy lentamente. Seguro que ven el foro todas las semanas pero no escriben.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo estoy más solo que la una con un total de 23 robots a mi alrededor. Unos 5 han pasado todos los filtros. :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de entyrar, 4 habian pasado los controles, lo siento, han pasado a mejor vida  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero, ¿¿puede saberse de dónde salen tantos bichos de estos??

Vaya diita que llevan hoy, en los ratos que he estado conectado no han parado de registrarse, algunos coseguían pasar, otros no, incluso uno ha llegado a crear un tema. Yo creo, que esto no es normal. :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algún bicho a dejado algo en General  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ARAGORM

Otro que se ha colado en general. :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## juanlo

De vez en cuando alguno se cuela.
Es casi mejor que no posteeis en eses tema. De esa forma se ve mejor.

----------


## perdiguera

Tienes razón juanlo, no deberíamos, yo el primero, escribir en temas que han abierto los cosas esos, como quiera que se llamen.

----------


## tescelma

> De vez en cuando alguno se cuela.
> Es casi mejor que no posteeis en eses tema. De esa forma se ve mejor.


Sorry. Es que no pude resistirme. Prometo no volver a hacerlo  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Sorry. Es que no pude resistirme. Prometo no volver a hacerlo


Además, si respondes a esos mensajes y nosotros eliminamos el hilo, a tí te contará un mensaje borrado, malo para las cuentas de tu credibilidad y reputación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora mismo hay unos buenos cuantos de bichos por ahí... :Mad: 

Parece que últimamente han cogido afición a visitarnos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Tuvimos una época más o menos tranquila, pero últimamente no nos dejan respirar.

Será que ahora somos más importantes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Sergi, es que somos más importantes, cualquier día se nos mete en el foro la Belén Esteban... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Sergi, es que somos más importantes, cualquier día se nos mete en el foro la Belén Esteban...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Por favor, más vale que no! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Otra vez estoy solo y rodeado de bichos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por REEGE
> 
> 
> [...] cualquier día se nos mete en el foro la Belén Esteban...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Por favor, más vale que no!


Jajajajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

Yo casi prefiero los bichos. La Belén es una arma de cuidado...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo casi prefiero los bichos. La Belén es una arma de cuidado...


Jajajaja, que grande el jueves  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Trasvases e implantes dentales... como que no concuerdan demasiado  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Info moderadores: Otro bicho ha dejado una "cagarruta" en Trasvases  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Trasvases e implantes dentales... como que no concuerdan demasiado 
> 
> Info moderadores: Otro bicho ha dejado una "cagarruta" en Trasvases


Ya está arreglado  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre como está el patio..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

A este paso me parece que vamos a batir el record de usuarios conectados al mismo tiempo con los bichitos estos.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre, 15 han pasado los filtros!!!! Si los filtros evolución, creo que estas "cosas" también. Anda, que esareis de limpiar..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Aqui se usa abrillantador en el limpiador, tranquilo :Big Grin:  . Se esta vigilante  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Milagro!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

En el momento de escribir estas líneas no hay bichos por la zona :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Y que siga así.

----------


## ben-amar

> Milagro!!! 
> 
> En el momento de escribir estas líneas no hay bichos por la zona.
> 
> Y que siga así.


Esta mañana he quitado a dos; escriben una tonteria cualquiera en el primer hilo que pilla. La publicidad y forma de compra y pago (en estos casos de medicamentos) los lleva en la firma

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi, ¡que hay 15, acaba con ellos!

----------


## REEGE

Disparando sin piedad a los intrusos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy están especialmente activos.
A unos 25 registros por hora creo que son demasiados.
Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen.

----------


## Luján

Nuestro administrador ya ha tomado cartas en el asunto y les ha dificultado la entrada.

Esperemos que la medida sea efectiva durante mucho tiempo.

----------


## juanlo

> Nuestro administrador ya ha tomado cartas en el asunto y les ha dificultado la entrada.
> 
> Esperemos que la medida sea efectiva durante mucho tiempo.


Pues parece que por el momento funciona bastante bien.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues parece que por el momento funciona bastante bien.


?te has dado cuenta de lo tranquilito que esta esto ahora?  :Smile:  Casi que se les echa de menos cuando abre y ves que estas solo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Como me pasa a mí ahora

----------


## F. Lázaro

> te has dado cuenta de lo tranquilito que esta esto ahora?  *Casi que se les echa de menos cuando abre y ves que estas solo*


No los nombres!!!  :Big Grin: , no sea que vuelvan otra vez  :Embarrassment: , déjalos por donde estén ahora, que ahí están bien... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

